# what makes a good dog



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

many people think its all in the breeding but its half what u make the dog


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

What do you mean by a "good dog"?
Not trying to be mean I'm just curious as to what you mean.


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

This is just my view which I have from experience growing up with many different dogs and breeding different livestock. My mom also ownes a small dog kennel.
I think that a dog has many qualities that are bread into it, but I also think that having propper training does a lot for a dog. My father always says "you can train a timid dog to be a bold guard dog, but you can't train an aggressive dog to be timid." Long story short a lot makes a dog a good dog(no matter the breed) but if the parents are good quality and you know how to properly train a dog, then you should be good.
Sorry for the rant. Hope it helps!
-Jaymond


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

exactly many people think if u breed a certain so called bloodline such as eli redboy all of the pups will come out game or the exact replica of the mother or father


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone who things if you breed two game dogs that all the pups will be game as well are off their rockers. Some pups may be game while others may not be. However, you greatly increase your chances of having game dogs by breeding game dogs.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

even if they r gamebred they still arent guaranteed to be straight game like bak wen they started breeding pitbulls they took dogs that had the qualities they were looking for and bred them all the ones that didnt meet the standards were culled. but still there were dogs who quit n the box like the jeep dog and many more if it wasnt for the dogman the dog would have jumped the box


----------



## ILLUMINATED (Oct 27, 2014)

Forget the "Good Dog" concept.


I will say this, your dog genticaly is only as sound as the breeder's knowledge.


I have never met a good/bad dog, but I have met good/bad breeders and owners.


Lum


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

ur partially right ive seen dogs that have the best so called bl n well trained but its always a breaking point for everything like police dogs they bite n hold the padded suit n let go on command but wen they r really n day to day action they have to be told five or six times to let a perp go or hav to be pried from him supposedly well trained well bred dogs


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Uh o, somebody said jeep quit in the box! 

To that i will say bullcrap! 

Do some more homework! 

Traits from one dog may or may not be passed on.

Good or bad!

If the dad is a manbiter that doesnt mean the pups will be. 

And if you care to look up all the box dogs that did quit!

It will suprise you! 

But jeep was not one of them!


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

o yes ive not only heard but i hav seen vids of him quitn any dog will n if u say they wont u dont know dogs like i said everything has a breakn point either wen the dope wears off or he gets bit or cut n a sensitive area ive seen it n the best of um ive seen a dog get cut from throat to a..hole n stay on a hog but get bit on the foot n load himself bak up but u can encourage a dog to do more than he would normally do


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok,pal i dont know squat, you take care and save them videos!

Saturday morning cartoons will make a come back!

And dont you let noone tell you you're fullacrap!

I am humbled by your lack of knowledge!

C-ya.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

just as i thought another i was there n i know everything about such n such dog i bet u kno.exactly how everydog is bred up i can tell u were.on the deans list all dogs will quit wuts your favorite bloodline


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been trying to avoid this thread but, I have a question for you didds89.

Aren't you coming off as a know it all?? If your answer is no then my reply is, psh whatever!

You however forget all events from the historical dogs were fully documented and every quit would have been documented. There is absolutely NO documentation that Jeep EVER quit!! Your statement about the dope is completely IGNORANT!! No REAL dogman ever doped their dogs. If it were found to be that way the dog was disqualified and handler most likely banned from events. You must be talking about backwoods thug life drug dealing type gambling rings that never did any legitimate events just off the chain bullshit for money. Not saying there wasn't gambling going on with the real events just saying it was in a whole different context.

You yourself are coming off as a know it all whom hasn't done much research either to get a rise out of someone or your a cop trying to find a ring through a legitimate website that only promotes history but, is *absolutely against* illegal activities. Hmm maybe just a troll!! I don't know but, just had to say my two cents.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Msk, i hate to do this but some very good dogmen used juice{dope] some kept up the practice some didnt. Most do not agree with it. And alot ruined there dogs because they didnt know wth they were doing. But it would suprise you if you knew who did.

All this is speaking of steroids! 

DIdds, will be ok once he/she quits using google.

Not going to fuss with you friend, has a matter of fact i wish i hadnt added my op but is what is.
But you got yours and i got mine. Hope that you enjoy your stay here and learn and help others learn. 

Has far has what my bloodline is i really dont know but, they keep putting this - ch - on my papers?????????? Do you happen to know what that is? 

Yis,ricky.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

n no i dnt claim to know it all i dont talk about things i hear ive seen these things wit my eyes n no im not no dam cop i really dont care wut people do wit their dogs i was jus sayn that wen u breed the so called best stuf even tho they mite com off as sho nuff game he will never perform to the peak if he feeds off a downing dogman all dogmen will agree if your dog is on any kind of game talking n encouraging him wil make him exel all of your expectations i dont come on here to come off as a kno it all n welder ive seen ch.s lef for dead


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

n msk all matches between dogs back then were all backwood matches so called to say well i would say most of them most were done for braggin rites or small purses but many were organized pretty well n matches r gambles u betn on one dog if he lose u lose if he wins u win n there were dogs doped with more than steriods coke n much more u ever wonder y they wash them before they match up


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Friend,i'm trying hard to understand you and your motives.
Real hard!!!!!!

But to be honest ,i think you're on the wrong forum!

Now i started ribbing you because i was bored. But you are taking to the next level and you cant compete there!

So lets part ways here. And i dont care if you're a cop or not!

History is xzactly that...history!

Now the way you word statements and the way you spout off, i
can bet you wont be here long if you dont change. But thats up to you.

There is a lot of good folks here in this forum and i aint one of them! Most are here to teach and learn. History again is just that! Not going to be disrepectful to you unless you push it.
But look around here and read some stickies and make sure this is where you want to be! Not just a place to come start crap!

I'm done here, and again i apologize to the members here for letting this get this far. But to be honest it wernt going anywhar anyway!

Yis,ricky.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Riods yes when I think doping i think of shooting them up with cocaine and actual dope so you must of misunderstood my post as some se doping as anything given to the dog. Roids will make them more agressive but not loose thier minds for the most part. But as I said a Real dogmsm wouldn't of felt the need for those things. Jmho


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Guys, don't even waste your time with didds89, this guy don't know squat. He ain't even worth your time!
Calling Jeep a wall jumper? Ha, you're real funny bro, real funny.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

I'm honestly confused at what the point of this thread was in the first place... If not to troll and start drama...


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

u rite all yall n jeep did quit more than one time n the point of the thread is askn what makes a good dog so we threatenin over the web now welder man its all a gemmick it wouldnt b all these so called bloodlines if they were so invincable all that yall hav to say means nothin to me unless u r really r tryna c where im comin from i have bulldogs im not tryna knock them they r very game some of them but they hav limits


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

didds89 said:


> u rite all yall n jeep did quit more than one time n the point of the thread is askn what makes a good dog so we threatenin over the web now welder man its all a gemmick it wouldnt b all these so called bloodlines if they were so invincable all that yall hav to say means nothin to me unless u r really r tryna c where im comin from i have bulldogs im not tryna knock them they r very game some of them but they hav limits


So you ask the question without providing any real detail as to what you're looking to find out, then go off on seemingly random tyrants... Still not getting the point here, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

it.mite jus b u didnt state your op u jus came judgn all of u but maybe somebody who can actually read n COMPREHEND will giv me sum input on what they believe makes a good dog


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Not trying to be rude here sir but due to your grammer it is a bit difficult to comprehend what you've typed.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

i bet it is try sounding them out


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Hm, I think a dictionary might help. Most people here speak English my friend, perhaps you should try it.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

funny maybe if i post pictures maybe u will understand im not here to argue or c how many people never finished school


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey, if you want to post pics of your dogs that's all well and good. I'm just trying to help you out, nobody here is going to take you seriously here if you rant and can't spell. They'll think you're trolling and eventually ignore you.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

TheHiddenAngel said:


> Not trying to be rude here sir but due to your grammer it is a bit difficult to comprehend what you've typed.


I can get past the grammar, it's the punctuation or lack there of that make his ish impossible to comprehend. I re-read each twice and only got a headache...


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

TheHiddenAngel said:


> Guys, don't even waste your time with didds89, this guy don't know squat. He ain't even worth your time!
> Calling Jeep a wall jumper? Ha, you're real funny bro, real funny.


all the other bs and non-grammar use aside,,

Jeep showed a few signs,, many say James was the reason he stayed in the ring.. but he said she said and coulda shoulda don't count.
Jeep didn't leave, quit or lose. period.

What makes a good dog? Your dog is what you make it. No more, no less.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

exactly i was not trying to degrade any dogs or their dogmen. i was throwing it up in the air to see what different people thought. And to those jack a.... who keep talking about grammer i was abreviating. this is a forum not a freakin english class


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

It may not be an english class. Proper grammar and punctuation is how an online conversation is comprehended. Half of your posts before this last one were hard to understand and follow due to the inconsistent grammar and punctuation. Although, typos happen not all can even follow a typo ridden post either. People's comprehension of your writing is how they perceive you. If your posts are full of abreviations and typos most can only assume you are slow or uneducated. Just some food for thought. Not to mention you have never given a proper introduction.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

didds89 said:


> exactly i was not trying to degrade any dogs or their dogmen. i was throwing it up in the air to see what different people thought. And to those jack a.... who keep talking about grammer i was abreviating. this is a forum not a freakin english class


Having said this, you must know..

The way you speak (or type) shows a lot about a persons character, the way you dress and the way you present yourself is all that you are in the eyes of strangers. Preach


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Like I said, I was simply trying to help. A lot of people will assume you're trolling if you type the way you were before and not take you seriously.  I'm not trying to cause conflict.


----------



## didds89 (Oct 21, 2014)

i understand and i appreciate it


----------

